# help! going tomorrow alone



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

to see consultant for £200 ... any advice welcome x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Oooooh, exciting!  Write down your list off questions so you don't forget anything on the day. Find out how quickly you can start, whether they have many sperm donors to choose from, and if not, whether they have appropriate paperwork in place to accept imports from the likes of ESB or Xytex. What drug protocol would you be on (if any), and for IUI, do they scan from day 9 to check the size and number of follicles and use a trigger to ensure ovulation / correct timing for insemination. Also the clinic's success rates for women your age. 

Good luck!

A-Mx


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thank you! xx


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Would also check (if you're having IUI) whether the clinic is open at weekends and what happens if you get your surge on a Saturday if the clinic isn't open?

I'd ask whether you have to get the drugs from the clinic or if you can source them elsewhere (some clinics make a big mark-up on drugs and if you get a prescription from them, pharmacies can do them for much cheaper - but may not be relevant if you're having IUI and the drugs price is included - check exactly what's included in the treatment cost so you don't end up with any surprises afterwards!).

I'd also suggest jotting down your answers as well as the questions, as you can get bombarded with so much info, it can be a blur immediately you step out of the clinic afterwards!

Good luck!

Rose xx


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

talk about last minute nerves, i was a wreck, 10 min chat and tests arranged.... burst into tears when i left, your advice was helpful - will be more relevant at next appt, open weekends....but more than anything just to communicate with other women that have been there, so thank you both, appreciated.xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh well done for making that first step   .

DL xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

going to appointments alone gets easyier i promise- well done


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thank you DL and Morrigan, am already sure that i wont be so nervous next time xxxx


----------

